# Growth Rate for Chaco golden knee (Grammostola Pulchripes)?



## FrightBamboo (Jun 11, 2016)

Recently own one,what is the growth rate of it?


----------



## bryverine (Jun 11, 2016)

Depends...

What is the temperature? What is the feeding rate? I'm sure genetics probably plays a role too.

I'd say it'll certainly be grown (or dead if male) in 7-10 years!


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 11, 2016)

that looks about the max size for it, maybe a little bigger. its not gonna grow much more and not quickly. blah blah blah everything bryverine said.


----------



## FrightBamboo (Jun 11, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> that looks about the max size for it, maybe a little bigger. its not gonna grow much more and not quickly. blah blah blah everything bryverine said.


Nah, i just own the sling of it...that pic is just for show purpose....... sorry


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 11, 2016)

FrightBamboo said:


> Nah, i just own the sling of it...that pic is just for show purpose....... sorry


oh, in that case, you have some waiting to do. i think theyre not as slow as porteri and rosea, maybe as slow as a B albo. in that case ive had a 1/4" sling that hit 2" about 2 years later.


----------



## Envoirment (Jun 11, 2016)

Depends on the individual, feeding schedule and temperatures you keep it at. 

My ~1cm sling took about 3 months to molt in my care - fed twice a week and kept at temperatures of around 20-26C. Mine seems to be a bit slow compared to others though who keep them in similar conditions to me.


----------



## FrightBamboo (Jun 11, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> oh, in that case, you have some waiting to do. i think theyre not as slow as porteri and rosea, maybe as slow as a B albo. in that case ive had a 1/4" sling that hit 2" about 2 years later.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 the real size..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 11, 2016)

I bought an AF three years ago.  She's only molted once in my care...


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 11, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Depends...
> 
> What is the temperature? What is the feeding rate? I'm sure genetics probably plays a role too.
> 
> I'd say it'll certainly be grown (or dead if male) in 7-10 years!




Males 4 to 5 years, females a year or two longer.  Certainly not the slowest growing species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## beaker41 (Jun 11, 2016)

Id say more towards 3-5 years from sling to maturity, albos and vagans are closer to 2-3 years. At room temp feeding 1-2x per week

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 11, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> that looks about the max size for it, maybe a little bigger. its not gonna grow much more and not quickly. blah blah blah everything bryverine said.


The one in the avatar certainly isn't near full grown.  Females can reach 7" or a little more, males are a little smaller.



FrightBamboo said:


> Nah, i just own the sling of it...that pic is just for show purpose....... sorry


That helps

Being that they are ultimately a pretty good size t, their growth isn't as slow as many make it out to be, now like mentioned, there are slower growing specimens, but the majority as slings grow at a decent rate if kept warm and not starved.   My current slings were 2i early Dec....since then, in the past 6 months they are all (well, the 50+left) over 1", with some about 1.5" and really showing colors...most are just over 1" and *about* to start showing colors. 

I feed large prey items (pre-kill) once a week, generally mealworm pieces, and keep them warm, generally around 80, given your climate I would assume they will be warm, so advantage to you.   The larger ones are now in 16oz deli cups and eating live crickets or dubia.   2 or 3 smaller meals in a week would be similar.

Till this point they've all been molting every 35-45 days, some sooner, but their growth, or at least their molt periods are beginning to get longer and longer.  This is what you get with pulchripes, great growth that gradually slows way down to what you would expect from a long lived terrestrial.   The bonus is that even though the molt periods start to get long, you are generally rewarded with really good growth per molt.

Great species to raise from a sling and a great species to own as an adult...cool spiders.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 11, 2016)

I agree with CB they grow medium fast I have two that are both over 4" in about 1 year.
Male bought at 1" on 04/15 molted 06/15, 08/15, 10/15, 02/16
Female bought at 2" on 09/15 molted 11/15, 05/16
these were kept at min 72 degrees up to 80+ in summer time fed as much as they would eat till refusal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

